# Towel Bars and Robe Hooks



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

fill them with PL before you tighten the set screws. It keeps them tight but..- sucks for the next renovator tho


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Anthill said:


> fill them with PL before you tighten the set screws. It keeps them tight but..- sucks for the next renovator tho


Good karma is thinking about the next guy. I just took out some countertops and they fought me like none before. They had been screwed and glued every possible way. Must have a been an adhesive and fastener promotion way back when. 

It's kind of driving and making space to allow someone to merge. Even if a driver is oblivious, it's good karma and comes back around.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I get calls to fix these damn things all the time. Seems whoever is installing them doesn't know what they're doing. 
Never had to redo ones installed with toggle bolts. Plastic wall anchors, wall dogs, molly bolts, etc. fail all the time.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Anthill said:


> fill them with PL before you tighten the set screws. It keeps them tight but..- sucks for the next renovator tho


The screw tight, or the bar tight? Use Locktite if your afraid of the screw backing out.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Anthill said:


> fill them with PL before you tighten the set screws. It keeps them tight but..- sucks for the next renovator tho


I think I'd be pretty pissed that the last hack filled them with construction glue. But that's the kind of work that keeps me busy. my pricing higher and referrals coming.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

That's why I don't glue them in normal situations. I'm a renovator too and I understand the pain that little stuff like that can be. I would do it on my own house though.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

the best is when they use a large screwdriver and cam out the screw heads...


----------



## KermieB (Jul 27, 2012)

I build kitchens and bathrooms. I've never seen a bathroom without towel bars and toilet paper holders, therefore, yes, I install them because I leave the homeowner with a finished product, not an almost finished product.

Why would you work so hard to build a great bathroom and then let a homeowner install a crooked rod?


----------



## Kinglingasaur1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Use your own anchors, throw out the ones cheaper units come with, PRE BLOCK BEFORE DRYWALL, and use a ball Allen wrench. Have fun!


----------



## BRShomerepair (Jun 28, 2015)

Funny, I actually enjoy putting all that stuff up (most days). For me it's just easy clean finishing work that signals the end of a job, time to finish it up and move on...

And yeah ditto for not wanting a homeowner to finish stuff like that up, just did a bunch of work for a couple where the husband attempted to put up a towel bar, ended up on the floor with a big hole in the wall.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I like hanging them also. I have the HO pick them up when they pick out fixtures so they are on site. I wait until most of the fixtures are in and then spend a few minutes with them and tell them to pretend like they are using the bathroom and where they want things. Have them try things out like the towel bar while I'm holding them before attaching them to the wall. 

If I have the wall apart I will throw some blocking in where I think things might go. But I have a ton of different anchors I use and carry with me. Have probably 3 stanley organizers full of anchors of all shapes and sizes. When in doubt I use a toggler like this, http://www.amazon.com/TOGGLER-SNAPTOGGLE-Zinc-Plated-Channel-Fastener/dp/B0051IAQN2. They are the most consistently dependable anchor I have found.


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

Just recently discovered those snap toggles and they are a game changer! I always hated toggle bolts and always avoided them. These things are the cats a$$ though!


----------



## BRShomerepair (Jun 28, 2015)

yeah those things are great, I always carry a few in the truck.


----------

